# Enlever Linux sans enlever Windows



## anatole33 (14 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde !
Comment faire pour desinstaller Linux de mon ordinateur sans toucher à Windows ?
Merci d'avance ...


----------



## edd72 (14 Décembre 2010)

gné?

Tu veux dire que sur ton Mac, tu as OSX, Windows et Linux en triple boot (donc avec rEFIt) et que tu veux enlever Linux, c'est bien ça?

Alors c'est assez simple, tu veux mettre la place libérée vers ton OS X ou vers ton Windows?


----------



## anatole33 (14 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour ! En faite, j'ai un PC et je souhaite enlever Linux car 1/ je ne m'en sert presque pas et 2/ j'ai besoin de beaucoup plus d'espace sur mon disque dur ... Désolé ne pas l'avoir précisé .


----------



## edd72 (15 Décembre 2010)

Mais pourquoi es-tu venu poser ta question sur MacGé?

Réponse:
1- Tu utilises un utilitaire de partionnement en bootant ton PC sur un CD
2- Tu détruis ta partition Linux
3- Tu réalloues tout l'espace à ta partition Windows
4- Tu bootes sur ton CD de Windows en mode ligne de commande pour faire un FIXMBR et un FIXBOOT (celui-là, pas forcément besoin mais pendant que tu y es)

Donc (2), c'est pour virer Linux, (3) pour retrouver tout ton espace disque, (4) pour restaurer ta MBR (c'est à dire virer le gestionnaire de démarrage Linux: Lilo ou Grub, et remettre le basique de Windows). Après tu pourras booter sur ton Windows qui aura retrouver tout ton espace disque.


----------



## bompi (15 Décembre 2010)

edd72 a dit:


> Mais pourquoi es-tu venu poser ta question sur MacGé?
> <...>


Un problème de boussole lors de la navigation...


----------



## Alias84 (16 Décembre 2010)

Moi quand j'ai un probleme avec ma Peugeot 206, je vais chez Renault pas vous ?:rateau:


----------

